# Kelloggs Rewards Promo - Free Cereal (purchases necessary)



## mathepac

I recall seeing this being promoted yet.

Register here    and collect codes from promotional packs for rewards and free boxes of cereal.


----------



## NHG

When I logged on you need to have bought 3 boxes of cereal to get one free.


----------



## mathepac

NHG said:


> When I logged on you need to have bought 3 boxes of cereal to get one free.


correct - which is what I posted in the thread title and in my first post i.e.

*"(purchases necessary)"*

and

*"collect codes from promotional packs for rewards and free boxes of cereal*"


----------



## nolo77

Nice one, Mathepac! Off to Tescos tomorrow to see if Special K is included.


----------



## mathepac

No bother - happy brekkies!

Look for the red panels on the backs on the packets.


----------

